# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  Samsung φουρνος μικροκυματων( διαγνωση κατα 80%)

## BeetleJuice

καλησπερα ,
προκειται για φουρνο μικροκυματων μαζι με γκριλ.

απο πλευρας οθονης-διακοπτων-μοτερ-ανεμιστηρων-φωτα-αντισταση γκριλ ειμαστε οκ , ελεγμενα ολα και λειτουργικα.

στα μικροκυματα βρηκα καμενη την αντισταση υψηλης. την αλλαξα .

στο magnetron δινει αναμεσα στους ακροδεκτες 0,4 ωμ αντισταση  (καλο) και απο καθε ακροδεκτη προς το σασι 130 ωμ αντισταση (κακο).
αρα δεν βγαζω ακρη για το magnetron και ειπα να ρωτησω να μου πειτε τη γνωμη σας.

δεν μυριζει κατι , δεν υπαρχει οπτικη ενδειξη για κατι κακο/καμμενο.
το φουρνακι σε μικροκυματα με πληρη βατ , τραβαει απο την πριζα 500 βατ, ο μετασχηματιστης του ζεσταινεται σε λογικα πλαισια , αλλα μικροκυμματικη ακτινοβολια δεν υπαρχει ουτε κατα διανοια.

καμια ιδεα?
ευχαριστω!

----------


## BeetleJuice

το καπασιτομετρο δινει 1μF γα τον πυκνωτη υψηλης. 
το esr meter γινει 0,5ωμ αντισταση στον πυκνωτη και 990nF χωρητικοτητα.
το πολυμετρο δινει σταδιακα αυξανομενη αντισταση μεχρι τα 10MΩ αρα και η εσωτερικη αντισταση εκφορτισης ειναι οκ.
αγωγιμοτητα μεταξυ σασι πυκνωτη και ακροδεκτη δεν υπαρχει.
αρα αν τα εκανα σωστα , ο πυκνωτης ειναι οκ.

----------


## manolo

Δεν το γνωρίζω το μοντέλο, αλλά λογικά πρέπει να υπάρχει μια δίοδος μεταξύ πυκνωτή και γείωσης. Οι περισσότεροι ή σχεδόν όλοι οι φούρνοι μικροκυμάτων την έχουν. Μερικές φορές αυτές βραχυκυκλώνουν. Έλεγξε και αυτήν..

----------


## BeetleJuice

η διοδος στο τεστ με τα 12βολτ δειχνει περιπου 6 βολτ στο πολυμετρο.
σε αντισταση δειχνει περιπου 5 MΩ προς τη μια κατευθυνση και προς την αλλη σχεδον απειρη.
τυπικα νομιζω οτι δειχνει επισης οτι ειναι οκ .

----------


## BeetleJuice

> Δεν το γνωρίζω το μοντέλο, αλλά λογικά πρέπει να υπάρχει μια δίοδος μεταξύ πυκνωτή και γείωσης. Οι περισσότεροι ή σχεδόν όλοι οι φούρνοι μικροκυμάτων την έχουν. Μερικές φορές αυτές βραχυκυκλώνουν. Έλεγξε και αυτήν..


το Magnetron δεν σε προβληματιζει με τα 130 ωμ αντισταση μεταξυ ακροδεκτων και σασσι? υποτιθεται οτι δεν πρεπει να δινει καν αντισταση , ναναι απειρη δλδ.

----------

FILMAN (07-12-15)

----------


## BeetleJuice

ο μετασχηματιστης υψηλης δειχνει επισης οκ.
δινει 2,3 ωμ αντισταση στο πρωτευον , καθολου αγωγιμοτητα απο πρωτευον με σασσι. στο δευτερευον δινει 0,3 ωμ αντισταση. και στην εξοδο υψηλης δινει 180 ωμ αντισταση σε σχεση με το σασσι.
αρα και ο μετασχηματιστης δειχνει ναναι οκ.

----------


## chipakos-original

Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι μία ασφάλεια μεγάλη σε μέγεθος την έχεις δει και είναι εντάξει γιατί συνήθως δηλαδή η ποιο απλή αιτία είναι αυτή. Είναι παλιός φούρνος μικροκυμάτων??? δηλαδή εννοώ θα μπορούσε αυτή η βλάβη να είναι λόγω παλαιότητος??

----------


## BeetleJuice

> Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι μία ασφάλεια μεγάλη σε μέγεθος την έχεις δει και είναι εντάξει γιατί συνήθως δηλαδή η ποιο απλή αιτία είναι αυτή. Είναι παλιός φούρνος μικροκυμάτων??? δηλαδή εννοώ θα μπορούσε αυτή η βλάβη να είναι λόγω παλαιότητος??



ναι πρεπει να ειναι πανω απο δεκαετια.
η ασφαλεια ειναι οκ γιατι οπως ειπα δουλευουν τα παντα , απλα δεν εχουμε μικροκυματικη ακτινοβολια καθολου. ολα τα αλλα ειναι ελεγμενα. 
δλδ η ενδειξη προς το παρον ειναι οτι φταιει το magnetron.

αυτο που δεν ξερω ειναι αν το βουιτο που κανουν τα μικροκυματα οταν εκπεμπουν ακτινοβολια ειναι απο την μετασχηματιστη ή απο το magnetron. γιατι αυτος ο βομβος ακουγεται . νομιζω ομως οτι μαλλον ειναι απο τον μετασχηματιστη.
εγω νομιζω οτι τα 500 βατ που βλεπω ειναι λιγα για μαξ λειτουργια. νομιζω οτι η καταναλωση που βλεπω ειναι μονο απο το πρωτευον του μετασχηματιστη και το μαγκνετρον δεν τραβαει τιποτα στο δευτερευον..

περισσοτερα δεν μπορω να σας βοηθησω.

----------


## manolo

Την δίοδο την εντόπισες που σου ανέφερα; Τη μέτρησες; Έχεις αναφέρει όλα τα εξαρτήματα και τις μετρήσεις τους εκτός απ' αυτήν..

----------


## manolo

Συνήθως αυτές οι δίοδοι στους φούρνους μικροκυμάτων είναι κάτι τουβλάκια μαύρου χρώματος, ή κύλινδροι σε περίπτωση που δεν την αναγνωρίζεις..

----------


## BeetleJuice

> Την δίοδο την εντόπισες που σου ανέφερα; Τη μέτρησες; Έχεις αναφέρει όλα τα εξαρτήματα και τις μετρήσεις τους εκτός απ' αυτήν..


ειναι το ποστ #4... 
μαλλον δεν τοχεις δει.

οτι ηξερα να της μετρησω της το μετρησα. εχω 2 καλα πολυμετρα αλλα δεν νομιζω να μετρανε πανω απο 20 MΩ . 
κατα τη μια φορα εχει μια αντισταση καπου 5 MΩ Κατα την αλλη εχει πανω απο 10+ ΜΩ. 
αν της δωσω 12 βολτ και μετρησω την πτωση τασης το οργανο μου δινει 6 και κατι βολτ.
αρα νομιζω οτι ειναι οκ και η διοδος.

το μαγκνετρον θα πρεπει να μην εχει αγωγιμοτητα απο ακροδεκτη στο σασσι του?

----------


## manolo

OK τώρα το είδα. Η δίοδος φαίνεται ΟΚ. Η αντίσταση που μετράς από τον ακροδέκτη της μάγνετρον στο σασσί όντως προβληματίζει..Παραθέτω το επόμενο κομμάτι από troubleshooting material για φούρνους με μικροκύματα. Έχω κάνει bold και έχω υπογραμμίσει το κομμάτι για τη μάγνετρον που συζητάμε..
There is no totally definitive way to determine if a magnetron is good without
actually powering it under operating conditions but the following tests will
catch most problems:

** Magnetron filament.  The resistance should be infinite from the filament
  connections to the case and a fraction of an ohm between the filament
  terminals with the wiring disconnected from the magnetron.*

  While measuring resistance from filament chassis, gently tap the magnetron
  to determine if there is an intermittent short.  However, such problems may
  only show up once the filament heats up and parts expand.

  It may be possible to determine if the magnetron filament is actually
  working by connecting just the filament connections to a low voltage
  high current supply on a Variac (e.g., a microwave oven transformer but just
  the filament connections).  The ceramic insulators are translucent and should
  show a glow with a working filament.  The one at the antenna may be visible
  if the magnetron is removed from the oven or with a dental mirror looking
  into the waveguide.  WARNING: Make sure you ONLY have the filament connected!

* Evidence of arcing (visible blackening around ventilation holes in base or
  burnt odor) usually indicates a bad magnetron.

* Melting or other damage to the antenna cover ('bull-nose' or 'bullet') may
  be the result of arcing due to problems in the oven cavity or waveguide
  (perhaps operating with nothing in the oven) or a defective magnetron.

  (This part is only visible with the magnetron removed from the oven).  If
  a problem elsewhere has been corrected, the damaged antenna cover can be
  pulled off and replaced from a magnetron that died of other causes - try
  your local appliance repair shop.  (The shape doesn't matter as long as
  it fits tightly - there are several diameters, however.)  Your magnetron
  may still be good.

----------


## diony

> στο magnetron δινει αναμεσα στους ακροδεκτες 0,4 ωμ αντισταση  (καλο) και απο καθε ακροδεκτη προς το σασι 130 ωμ αντισταση (κακο).


αν αποσυνδέσεις τη magnetron από το κύκλωμα και τη μετρήσεις πρέπει να σου δείχνει *άπειρο* με τη γείωση , αν δείχνει ωμ έχεις πρόβλημα

----------

FILMAN (07-12-15)

----------


## manolo

Εννοείται αποσυνδεδεμένη......*with the wiring disconnected from the magnetron....*Το ανέφερα κι εγώ στο προηγούμενο post..

----------


## diony

ναι σωστά

----------

